# Spécial dédicace



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

Alors voil&#224; : dans la lign&#233;e de l'excellent fil de Finn Atlas, j'ai cit&#233; "Les restes du monde", mais un peu plus "typ&#233; MacGe", je vous propose ce fil o&#249; vous pourrez poster une/des photo(s) (de vous ou glan&#233;es de ci de l&#224 amusantes &#233;voquant l'un ou l'autre des membres de ce forum.

Bien entendu, la finalit&#233; de ce fil &#233;tant l'humour, m&#234;me les membres objets de vos d&#233;dicaces doivent pouvoir sourire &#224; la vue de vos trouvailles, il ne doit en aucun cas s'agir d'un fil "r&#232;glement de comptes". Je compte sur vous pour ne pas obliger mes confr&#232;res locaux* &#224; fermer pr&#233;matur&#233;ment ce fil. 

Allez, j'ouvre les "hostilit&#233;s" avec un truc re&#231;u ce matin par mail.



(*) J'ai mis &#231;a ici, car il ne s'agit pas d'un jeu &#224; proprement parler, mais si mes estim&#233;s confr&#232;res l'estiment justifi&#233;, je ne vois pas d'inconv&#233;nient &#224; ce qu'il soit mis dans la salle de jeu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

charité bien ordonné, je commence par toi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> charité bien ordonné, je commence par toi.



Par moi  avec une photo de Zebig  Tu l'as eu où, d'ailleurs, cette photo de Zebig ? :mouais: 

  



_PS : Pour les cours de Photoshop, je ne prend pas cher 
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

nan, nan, j'y avais pensé. Mais je me suis dit que la harley t'irait pas mal dans le fond. 

PS: pour toshop, je serais bien preneur.:rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2007)

On le savait depuis longtemps que Pascal77 &#233;tait port&#233; sur la bouteille ...
&#224; moins que ce ne soit l'inverse 






edit : il parait que c'est moi qui en ait pris de la bouteille


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> On le savait depuis longtemps que Pascal77 &#233;tait port&#233; sur la bouteille ...
> &#224; moins que ce ne soit l'inverse



sur la bouteille d'eau min&#233;rale, comme on peut le voir, bien entendu. Ce jour l&#224;, ch'sais p&#244; pourquoi, j'avais comme une p'tite soif !


----------



## N°6 (19 Mars 2007)

*Vos plus belle photos :* joubichou, faut vraiment arrêter le perniflard !  







*Dégats collatéraux :* Anonyme victime du réchauffement climatique !  







*Bar MacG :* Tout le monde peut le faire, et c'est toujours aussi impayable : gonfler BackCat ! :love:


----------



## N°6 (19 Mars 2007)

Scandale au zoo de Lunaret...







... rezba oppose un démenti formel !   :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2007)

Splendide, ces a&#233;rofreins oreilles !......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Scandale au zoo de Lunaret...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, nom de dieu!!!! La nature est vraiment infecte!!!


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2007)

Le purfils, tel(le) que vous ne l'avez jamais vu(e).






Après ne dis pas qu'on ne pense plus à toi :love:


----------



## N°6 (19 Mars 2007)

_*"Présentez vous* ça sert à quoi ?" 
_
Et bien c'est assez simple :

D'abord on encadre le nioube,






ensuite on peut le faire chier...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> _*"Présentez vous* ça sert à quoi ?"
> _
> Et bien c'est assez simple :
> 
> ...



Houlalalalalalala.... C'est que ça devient risqué, ça... Je suis tricard depuis un moment pour excès de faisage-chier-notramilenioube...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ​Mon Dieu, quel d&#233;hanch&#233; ! C'est naturel o&#249; tu fais du sport &#224; haut niveau ?!   :love:






 j'ai cherch&#233; la reponse et enfin j'ai  trouv&#233;


----------



## La mouette (21 Mars 2007)

Je crois que j'ai aussi compris


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal77, ne sois pas si cruel, arrête de jouer avec Bobby. C'est un être vivant !


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2007)

maladie d'alzheimer

Amok oubli t'attacher son déambulateur de plus en plus souvent


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

abrutis.com&#8230; Tout s'explique enfin


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2007)

En même temps, j'ai des doutes sur le sens de cette campagne de com.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> _Toph_
> 
> En même temps, j'ai des doutes sur le sens de cette campagne de com.



C'est peut-être comme pour les baleines ... que les japonais tuent ... pour les étudier :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> :confused:
> 
> En m&#234;me temps, j'ai des doutes sur le sens de cette campagne de com.



J'ai des doutes &#233;galement... Je ne la connaissais pas...
Prise sur le continent?
Elle serait peut &#234;tre faite pour dire aux touristes qu'ils ne risquent pas leur vie en venant ici... Non?
Sauf bien s&#251;r s'ils se mettent &#224; discuter politique locale au comptoir d'un bar de village en traitant de surcro&#238;t la femme du t&#244;lier de grosse truie... Mais &#231;a c'est une autre affaire

En tout cas, merci... Je met cette image de c&#244;t&#233; 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est peut-&#234;tre comme pour les baleines ... que les japonais tuent ... pour les &#233;tudier :mouais:



Mon petit Pascal, voil&#224; une remarque qui d&#233;clencherait des torrents d'hilarit&#233; g&#233;n&#233;rale dans une r&#233;union clandestine de divers mouvements nationalistes r&#233;unis pour enterrer la hache de guerre, fumer le calumet de la paix et tirer un trait sur leurs haines r&#233;ciproques pass&#233;es...


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2007)

Elle fait partie de la campagne 2006-2007 de promotion de ce territoire insulaire. Mais la copie vu dans le dossier de presse de l'office du  tourisme de la Corse est plus petite que la photo que j'ai prise en bas de chez moi (pas terrible, la photo, mais il pleut...  )


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai des doutes sur cette campagne 
Ca me fait fliper d'aller en Corse :affraid: (meme si j'y suis deja allé en fin de compte )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ca me fait fliper d'aller en Corse :affraid:



En même temps, on n'a jamais forcé personne à venir...  :style:


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En même temps, on n'a jamais forcé personne à venir...  :style:



Ah bah bravo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Avril 2007)

Ben ouais... :style:


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En même temps, on n'a jamais forcé personne à venir...  :style:


benh si a solenzara t'es un peu beaucoup forcé d'y aller :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> benh si a solenzara t'es un peu beaucoup forcé d'y aller :mouais:



T'as toujours pas digéré, hein?...


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as toujours pas dig&#233;r&#233;, hein?...


nanh :rateau: 

Extrait :
le conducteur qui nous prends en stop &#224; gizonacho "tu es quoA toA" ?
un des copains "je suis basque"
le conducteur "alors on est fr&#232;re d'arme" (v&#233;ridique ... )
le conducteur "et toA tu es quoA" ?
moi ? je suis enrhum&#233; (re v&#233;ridique   )

Je tiens par avance &#224; m'excuser pour la mani&#232;re dont j'ai &#233;crit gizonach comme un gaulois ainsi qu'a la tante Louise qui avait bon fond et des mains d'or, ses petits plats et sa charcuterie sont grav&#233;s dans ma m&#233;moire &#224; jamais, ainsi qu'a ange qui &#233;tait un gars droit et difficile a faire bisquer :bebe:


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En même temps, on n'a jamais forcé personne à venir...  :style:



En fait, j'irais bien faire un tour en Corse

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est une île

Moi, les îles, il ne faut pas trop me pousser pour y aller

Mais, question : c'est au nord ou au sud ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> En fait, j'irais bien faire un tour en Corse
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, c'est une île
> 
> ...



Bon, ben disons que toi tu es là sur la carte, tu vois?... Hé ben la Corse, c'est ici... Alors tu passes par là ; et puis par là, encore, et paf ; tu y es... Facile, non?


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais, question : c'est au nord ou au sud ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre :rateau: , c'est au milieu de l'eau. Tu tends l'oreille, et tu marches (sur l'eau, bah ouais) vers les bruits sourd...  :mouais:


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, ben disons que toi tu es là sur la carte, tu vois?... Hé ben la Corse, c'est ici... Alors tu passes par là ; et puis par là, encore, et paf ; tu y es... Facile, non?



Je suis un peu perdue.

Je vois bien où je suis sur la carte

Mais curieusement, à partir de là, il y a des tas de détours pour que j'arrive en Corse

Pas grave, je retourne sur l'Atlas.

Si je le tiens à l'envers, je pense que tout va pouvoir baigner (si je peux m'exprimer ainsi)


----------



## katelijn (21 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je suis un peu perdue.
> 
> Je vois bien où je suis sur la carte
> 
> ...



Et si on arrêtait de se poser des questions, ça n'irait pas mieux?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

&#199;a va ? On vous d&#233;range pas ?


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2007)

Ceux qui font les malins finissent comme Sonny. Vous pouvez constater que le ban, ca ne rigole pas...




​


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2007)

Ouais, on voit surtout mamyblue juste planqu&#233;e derri&#232;re... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2007)

Ca devait &#234;tre l'heure du suppo &#224; la glyc&#233;rine pour Sonny


----------



## rezba (30 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ceux qui font les malins finissent comme Sonny. Vous pouvez constater que le ban, ca ne rigole pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et il est où, le cheval ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2007)

Il a l'air d'apprécier


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2007)

Chaton, t'es pas raisonnable !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ceux qui font les malins finissent comme Sonny. Vous pouvez constater que le ban, ca ne rigole pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On voit plus lila derrière... il devait avoir fini...

 

En tout cas, les nioubes, faites gaffe !!! Ils rigolent que quand ils se brulent ici !


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2007)

merde, DecauVille ®© a réincarner elvis en stormtrooper


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ceux qui font les malins finissent comme Sonny. Vous pouvez constater que le ban, ca ne rigole pas...
> 
> :love: :D ​



Ptain toutes ces traces de rouge à lévres autour des trous...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> merde, DecauVille ®© a réincarner elvis en stormtrooper



C'est pas le doc, à droite ? :rateau:


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (1 Mai 2007)

C'est qui Doc?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> C'est qui Doc?


Qu'on le pende !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2007)

Doc ??

Remarque c'est l'occase de choper l'bois dans l'tergal...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Doc ??
> 
> Remarque c'est l'occase de choper l'bois dans l'tergal...


Ça va très bien, merci.


----------



## Lila (2 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On voit plus lila derrière... *il devait avoir fini*...





....oui ...la mise en pratique d'une chanson paillarde que nous chantions juste quelques minutes avant ton ban ...

chanson : "et on lui pélera le jonc ....etc etc "......


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

On l'a penduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu   !!!!!!!!!

Avec ses triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees....


----------



## Bassman (2 Mai 2007)

Ah la grande chanson fran&#231;aise :love:


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mai 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....oui ...la mise en pratique d'une chanson paillarde que nous chantions juste quelques minutes avant ton ban ...
> 
> chanson : "et on lui pélera le jonc ....etc etc "......



Dites les gueux, vous avez oublié ça en partant...




Je vous l'envoie par la Poste© ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

PAPA! enfin je te retrouve.

Le curé de Camaret (je suis breton)....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

Fin d'une journée difficile pour certains modos :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

Pas grave, les lendemains sont toujours chantants&#8230;
soi-disant&#8230;


----------



## Lila (3 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4254193 a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, les lendemains sont toujours chantants&#8230;
> soi-disant&#8230;





Lila a dit:


> chanson : "et on lui p&#233;lera le jonc ....





sonnyboy a dit:


> On l'a penduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu   !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Avec ses triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees....





.......&#169; La Chorale MacG...........


----------



## mamyblue (22 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, on voit surtout mamyblue juste planquée derrière... :mouais:


 
 Ouais... mais le pôvre il transpire, passe moi l'éponge  

Et vlan passe moi l'éponnnnnnnnnnge 

Et vlan passe moi l'éponnnnnnnnnnge

etc... etc... etc... 

:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2007)

Bah quoi ?


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


>



Il en a une enorme :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il en a une enorme :affraid:



A mon humble avis, il a quelque chose d'encore plus énorme ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Juin 2007)

Et quelque chose de tr&#232;s petit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Et quelque chose de très petit...



Oui, aussi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

D&#233;dicace pour qui alors ?

Enfin, on dira ce qu'on veut, mais finalement, les geeks, vaut mieux qu'ils restent sur leurs ordinateurs, hein ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4313442 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;dicace pour qui alors ?




Bah pour moi  ou ... au choix, c'est selon


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'aime bien celle l&#224;..c'est un paparazzi qui l'&#224; pris de moin parceque maintenant c'est pas &#233;vident de me prendre en photo.....:style:


----------



## jugnin (19 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> maintenant c'est pas évident de me prendre en photo.....:style:
> 
> [/COLOR]



*Sûr ?​*





​


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> *Sûr ?​*



Ba là tu t'es un peu gouré de film.....:rateau:


----------

